
HTML5 compatibility on mobile and tablet browsers - anandiyer
http://mobilehtml5.org/
======
thezilch
Ironically, half of this page is unreadable on Opera Mini 6.x

------
geuis
Please set your site to be resizable in mobile browsers. It's not very useful
if the text is too tiny to read.

------
masklinn
Why build a new site for it, especially ending up with lower readability,
shitty contrasts and 20% of the page lost to a pointlessly huge signpost,
instead of contributing to caniuse?

------
bwaynelewis
Ironically, the link is nearly unusable in my android browser!

------
shinratdr
I can't speak for anyone else but the only reason I'm browsing this site is so
I can see a giant orange & white 5 emblem. I found one but it's a little hard
to notice, they should consider making it two or three times bigger.

In fact, I don't know why all this space is being wasted by this stupid chart
thingy. Maybe they should push the chart off onto another site so that they
can stay focused on what is important about this one.

------
matan_a
Wow, very useful. Sure beats hunting for this information. Is this information
anecdotal or have you guys actually done the tests in each environment?

It would also be nice to be able to actually select a device + version and
then getting a feature set for it. Not a big deal though as this really saves
time nonetheless.

~~~
reemrevnivek
Looks like this is a repackaging of <http://caniuse.com/>, which does test in
each environment: <http://caniuse.com/#info_faq> using this custom-built site:
<http://tests.caniuse.com/>.

No word at caniuse about devices tested, but if that matters then you have a
bigger problem. It should be consistent if you have the same software version.

------
dillon
I feel like each browser is better than one another. (mostly)

------
51Cards
Unfortunately the site is badly broken in Firefox 3.6.

------
nextparadigms
IE9 for mobile seems very far behind in HTML5 compatibility. Is Microsoft
going to use the excuse that "they are waiting to do things right", again,
while everyone else plunges ahead?

~~~
dillon
Unfortunately, IE has always been behind and I don't think that's going to
change anytime soon.

------
nirvana
Of all of these features, the one I most want to see greater support for is
Web Workers. I think this could be a huge boon for a variety of interesting
client side work, and a nice complement to web sockets...

~~~
olefoo
What are the use cases for web workers in mobile environments? I can't see any
good reasons to be using up the viewers battery and limited prrocessing power
that way other than for (maybe) backgrounding some of the processing for a web
app.

On a non-mobile note: If you use my computer to run your map-reduce job
without asking me first; I don't like you.

